# In-Floor Heating



## Marshall_NB (Sep 12, 2008)

My floor has a couple of cracks and does have a bit of slope separation. I was thinking of ripping the old floor out and pouring a new proper rebarred pad with in-floor heating. What do you guys recommend for the heat.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Sep 21, 2011)

If the floor is already ply'ed you could try tilemasters level flex, suitable for ply and under floor heating give them a bell to confirm. Keep away from ply put 6mm hard backer on the ply flexible level compound on top then tile it with rapid flex cover your back better to be safe. Thanks for sharing


----------

